# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دوستانی که کتابخونه یا پانسیون مطالعه میکنند یه دقیقه بیاید

## a.t.n

سلام دوستان 
من زمانی که دروس حفظی رو میخونم 
بعدش همون پاراگراف رو برای خودم تکرار میکنم (از حفظ میگم)
و این طوری یادش میگیرم 
اگه الان برم پانسیون خب طبیعتا نمیتونم یه پاراگراف رو بعد خوندن برای خودم توضیح بدم چون باید همه ساکت باشن
شما ها از چه روشی استفاده میکنید؟

----------


## saghaf

سلام 

من دروس حفظیو نمیخونم
این بهترین راهه

----------


## Nilay_

> سلام دوستان 
> من زمانی که دروس حفظی رو میخونم 
> بعدش همون پاراگراف رو برای خودم تکرار میکنم (از حفظ میگم)
> و این طوری یادش میگیرم 
> اگه الان برم پانسیون خب طبیعتا نمیتونم یه پاراگراف رو بعد خوندن برای خودم توضیح بدم چون باید همه ساکت باشن
> شما ها از چه روشی استفاده میکنید؟


خب رو کاغذ بنویسید به صورت خلاصه..یا هم چشاتونو ببندید و سعی کنید هر چی خوندید به یاد بیارین...آخرش هم یه مرور اجمالی داشته باشید

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام 
> 
> من دروس حفظیو نمیخونم
> این بهترین راهه


خب پس با زیست یا حفظیات شیمی چی کار میکنید ؟!؟!؟

----------


## Future

بچه ها مگه کتابخونه ها بازن؟شهر ما که تعطیله هنوز
من در به در دنبال کتابخونه ام :Y (709):

----------


## .khosro.

> بچه ها مگه کتابخونه ها بازن؟شهر ما که تعطیله هنوز
> من در به در دنبال کتابخونه ام


خصوصیا اکثرا باز شده که پول خون باباشونو میخوان، عمومیا باز نشده هنوز...من هر روز پیگیرم

----------


## Future

> خصوصیا اکثرا باز شده که پول خون باباشونو میخوان، عمومیا باز نشده هنوز...من هر روز پیگیرم


ای بابا
امیدوارم زودتر باز شه

----------


## amaz

> سلام دوستان 
> من زمانی که دروس حفظی رو میخونم 
> بعدش همون پاراگراف رو برای خودم تکرار میکنم (از حفظ میگم)
> و این طوری یادش میگیرم 
> اگه الان برم پانسیون خب طبیعتا نمیتونم یه پاراگراف رو بعد خوندن برای خودم توضیح بدم چون باید همه ساکت باشن
> شما ها از چه روشی استفاده میکنید؟


از روش زیبای «نرفتن به کتابخانه» :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Heisenberg1997

چشمی خواندن،لب زدن و لب خوانی و نوشتن،سه تا راهکار مناسب هستن که برای شما پیشنهاد میکنم.
بهرحال بلند خوانی نه تنها در کتابخانه بلکه در همکانی ممکنه باعث آزار و اذیت دیگران بشه و بهتره که روش های دیگه ی مطالعه رو هم یاد بگیرید.

----------


## alioh

من خودم بلند خوانی دارم و قبلا که میرفتم سالن مطالعه مدرسمون(البته برای 1-2 ماه رفتم اونجا همه کار میکردن جز درس برا همین تصمیم گرفتم خونه بخونم) صبح حفظیات رو میخوندم و عصر میرفتم مدرسه تست میزدم میدونم سخته کلا تست بزنی و ممکنه خسته بشی ولی خب چاره ای نیست. 
البته نمیدونم چرا میخوای بری کتابخونه بخواطر اینکه توی خونتون سر و صدا زیاده و اذیت میشی یا کلا با کتابخونه حال میکنی و بهتر درسو میفهمی اگه مورد دومی هست میتونی با خانواده هماهنگ کنی که من فلان روزا میرم کتابخونه ولی روزای دیگه خونم تا اوناهم یکم مراعات کنن.
البته یه راهکار دیگه هم که خودم خیلی دوستش دارم اینه که دروس حفظی (مثلا نکات زیست یا واژگان فارسی و زبان) رو توی خونه بخونی و ضبط کنی بعد توی یه پارکی یا جایی حین اینکه قدم میزنی گوش کنی و با خودت تکرار کنی (هم یه ورزشی هست و هم اینکه صداش کسی رو اذیت نمیکنه) منم اینکارو میکردم البته به دلیل یه سری مشکلات دیگه نشد ادامه بدم ولی خب بدیشم اینه که نمیشه 4-5 ساعت اینکارو کرد چون هلاک میشی ولی برای اینکه حال و هوات عوض بشه فکر خوبیه!(البته نوشته کاربر اخراجی ولی امیدوارم اینو بتونی بخونی! :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): )

----------

